# Farm Pro 2420 value



## chuckinnc (Dec 9, 2015)

Any one own on of these, Neighbor passed away and had Farm pro 2420 and a Tafe 25DI both 1 owner tractors, they will be for sale soon. I don't know anything about the value of either, the 2420 was made by Jinma, they claim so other than being in good condition I don't have much other to go on.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Chuck,

Go to tractorhouse.com. They list a huge inventory of tractors for sale and I'm sure they'll list the tractor you are interested in or something close to it. Remember, these are primarliy dealer prices, so you will have to apply a discount factor to get a good deal.


----------

